# This weekends catch videos.



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

This is the channel on youtube where I'm going to post all my videos from fishing here. I was really suprised at how big the spanish get out there. I've been having alot of luck lately just off the beach from the pass up to pensacola beach pier. I actually caught a lot more fish on Sunday than are in the video just ran out of battery.
http://www.youtube.com/user/KP2682


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice videos...watched all three. Sent over to niece in Tallahassee who I was with on St. Joe Bay this weekend. She got all enthused about kayaks and she loves saltwater fishing. They were many many yaks on the bay.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I haven't been doing it long, but i really like it and it's a good way to get out there on the water without spending a fortune. My reason for starting was money not having the budget for a boat, but after catching a few big ones in the kayak, catching them on land or in a boat just isn't the same anymore. Hope you can get her into it. And thank you.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome videos


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome videos. Thanks for posting. Moving to Pensacola area by September and already shopping for my first kayak. I am a little nervous about it since I grew up on bass boats and fresh water fishing but very anxious to learn and get into salt water fishing. Videos like that really help someone thinking about trying it answer some questions. Thanks and tight lines!!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Man i didn't know my butthole from my elbow about saltwater fishing when I got here a year ago. I learned every bit of it off this forum, so I'd be happy to answer any questions I can if you have them. Also take a look at Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association it's a good organization here that is coming up recently, I am about to join today and they are planning to do a lot of workshops and things to teach people about kayaking and rigging and fishing.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cool video's...Makes me want to call out of work LOL I swear every weekend i say I am gonna take a break from offshore fishing and then i read the forum and get all pumped up.:thumbup: I am all ready planning to hit it saturday for sure. Thanks for sharing that video. paddle on..


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great videos. When I go beyond the breakers down at Surfside, Texas where I kayak fish, I always target spanish mackerel. I love the taste of spanish mackerel. The fish are as big as the ones you were catching in your videos. The ones I catch are usually between 20"-27" in length.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice video and fish. What type of camera do you use to shoot your videos?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Fujifilm finepix xp.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

BTW, the spanish you tosses is great eating.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah i like um sometimes, but i've got so much in the freezer right now i have to clean out some of it first BF i go keepin more than i can use.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

The second fish in your video is a small king mackerel. You can tell the difference between small kings and spanish by the lateral line or the easy way is by the dorsal fin. Spanish will have a jet black dorsal fin. Just a heads up so you don't get a ticket if you decide to keep any. Great video. I'm always impressed with what you guys catch out of kayaks.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

It had yellowish spots on it's side but I caught a lot of those spanish that size that day I might have picked the wrong clip when i made the video, thanks!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I just looked at it again, that might be a small king. thanks. I am hoping to catch an AJ sometime this year, if I can pull that off i'm going to shock myself! Gonna be a long paddle out there though


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work - cool video.


----------

